# can piranhas go blind???



## brianxpl (Sep 8, 2003)

I recently moved my fish tank over to my girlfriends house. I kept my 2 piranhas in a b ucket and brought them over to her house. When i refilled the tank and put my piranhas back in they have been acting really funny. They just swim really slow near the top of the tank. I drop food in and they dont seem interested. I even touched them and they dont do anything. They have never acted like this and it almost looks like they are blind or something. does anyone know if piranhas can go blind???. If so please respond back. Thanks alot.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Anything with eyes can go blind.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont think they will be blind they are probably just stressed from being in a bucket .
they will come round
dixon


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Anything with eyes can go blind.


 I thought the same thing when I saw the title









they may have damaged thier eyes from rubbing them against the bucket.
add salt and increase the temp to 82.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's just the stress from being moved and from acclimatizing in their new tank (how do you define "recently"?), like Dixon said.
Give them some time, and they should be ok...

Oh, and btw: welcome to PFury...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's just the stress from being moved and from acclimatizing in their new tank (how do you define "recently"?), like Dixon said.
> Give them some time, and they should be ok...
> 
> Oh, and btw: welcome to PFury...


 Yeap! I agree with Jonas.I think that this is stress-related.
Just WAIT......


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

:rock: O.K. maybe no one else has thought of this but fish are very sensitive to chemicals what was the bucket used before for. Just a thought!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ps can go blind if eyes were ever damaged. Other than that, bright lights can help the process of going blind. From what you've stated, stress might've been a factor for your Ps to react the way they do. Also when Ps stay at the top of the tank, its usually because the oxygen level in the tank is real low or temp is too high. Has tank been cycled? Was tank filled in with water without any surface agitation for oxygen mix within the water? Did you check temp? Check water perimeters?


----------



## brianxpl (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks alot for all of your help. The bucket was used to do water changes. And I didnt add any chemicals except for the stress coat when I set my tank back up. I think you guys are right and its just because they got stressed out. I am knew to piranhas and I found this site so I thought i'd ask. Thanks again


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Did you fill the tank up with cycled water, or did the filter dry out? They could be going through the cycling proccess again.


----------



## brianxpl (Sep 8, 2003)

i used about 10 % of the old water, and filled the rest of the tank up with tap water. that could be a factor too. usually i do a 20 % water change, but since i had to move the whole tank i had to drain most of the water out. they are still acting really wierd. i can stick my hand in and touch them and they dont even do a thing. i'm sure just like everyone said its just stress. ive only had them for about 2 months now and i have never owned piranhas. so i am new to this and thought i'd get everyones opinion on this site. i did a google search and found it and this forum has been really helpful.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

does having your tank light on without dimming it blind piranhas>?


----------

